
Icefail - duck
http://toys.usvsth3m.com/icefail/
======
e3pi
"...what snow scene isn’t improved by massive metal walking machines spitting
lasers from their eyes? Way more interesting than some environmental disaster
story about snow or a local economy tanked because there was too much or too
little goddam ice.

I mean, c’mon.

It’s various forms of cold water versus massive metal fuck off robots of
death."

lemmee see...I need to retool my flat-lined site with `massive metal fuck off
robots of death'?

Anyways, your scroll-ie page was well done.

